# I'm new here....



## TonyCro (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello,
My name is Tony and I live in the USA. Ten years ago I moved from Croatia to the USA.
I'm 49 years old and would like to move to Portugal. As a Croatian citizen I can move to Portugal, but I would like to know how I can get health insurance in Portugal. 
When I stop working here (USA) I will not have health insurance any longer. Any advice??
Thank you very much and have a great day!
Tony


----------



## GreenBard (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Tony! I am new here too and thought I would say hello! 
I think you need a Social Security number to get health cover in Portugal unless you pay.


----------

